# hi from ireland



## the bandit (Aug 21, 2012)

hi, im neil from co.meath in ireland, im married with 3 children, twins aged 16 and 12 year old daughter, myself and phillo the wife have been talking about a move to canada, were just at the 1st stage of the process, the discussion stage lol. we were looking at calgary in alberta, just saying a quick hello:canada:


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi and welcome

what route are you looking at?
are you looking to abtain an LMO,if so what trade are you in,someone might be able to point you in the right direction.

good luck


----------



## the bandit (Aug 21, 2012)

irishgirl33 said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> what route are you looking at?
> are you looking to abtain an LMO,if so what trade are you in,someone might be able to point you in the right direction.
> ...


thanks for the welcome, i really dont know what route is the best, obviously the legal route anyway, ive been self employed as a flooring contractor for the last 8 years and working for my father for about 12 years before that in the same game, i checked a few job related sites and there seems to be a few positions open for floor layers/installers in calgary, but were literally just at the discussion stages, i have no idea about visa's or how to apply for visas, work is non existant in ireland, weve been quiet for the last 3 years but had to close the company at the beginning of august. iim 37 and the missus is 35, but only recieving €402 from social welfare for me, the missus and 3 children. that , and the crappy summers is making canada a more viable option, australia is too far, america is in recession, and i like snow, so wont mind the winters too much lol


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

pawh said:


> thanks for the welcome, i really dont know what route is the best, obviously the legal route anyway, ive been self employed as a flooring contractor for the last 8 years and working for my father for about 12 years before that in the same game, i checked a few job related sites and there seems to be a few positions open for floor layers/installers in calgary, but were literally just at the discussion stages, i have no idea about visa's or how to apply for visas, work is non existant in ireland, weve been quiet for the last 3 years but had to close the company at the beginning of august. iim 37 and the missus is 35, but only recieving €402 from social welfare for me, the missus and 3 children. that , and the crappy summers is making canada a more viable option, australia is too far, america is in recession, and i like snow, so wont mind the winters too much lol


Im not too sure of jobs for that trade,but i will ask my hubby this even as he is in construction.yes not a lot of options in Ireland at the moment.very hard to survive,esp with kids.
your best option at the mo is prob to try and find a job offer with an LMO so that you could come over and work on a TWP and hopefully apply for PR from here.
your wife and kids could come also. will get back yo you once i find out more about your trade.


----------



## the bandit (Aug 21, 2012)

irishgirl33 said:


> Im not too sure of jobs for that trade,but i will ask my hubby this even as he is in construction.yes not a lot of options in Ireland at the moment.very hard to survive,esp with kids.
> your best option at the mo is prob to try and find a job offer with an LMO so that you could come over and work on a TWP and hopefully apply for PR from here.
> your wife and kids could come also. will get back yo you once i find out more about your trade.


 thanks a million for your help


----------



## pmccready (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi PAWH, just saying hello as your situation partly reflects my own. Married with 3 kids and looking for a change of scenery due to poor weather here in Belfast and a better future for our kids. It's unfortunate to hear about your work but it may be the catalyst that pushes you to make the change. 

My wife and I have discussed it too and we are trying our best to understand are best route into Canada as we don't have trades or skilled positions. I know of a working abroad expo in Dublin on October 6th if you don't know already.

Welcome to the site and good luck


----------



## m.j.w (Aug 25, 2012)

hi neil, im making the move from drogheda myself in january but im going on the iec visa. What visa are you hoping to travel on?


----------

